# What should I start with??



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

I am new to this forum. I am looking for advice on what to get for my first handgun purchase. I have used firearms in the past, so I am somewhat familiar. I can't afford to spend a whole lot at this point. I guess my question is if someone out there knows if I can find something decent for around 300 bucks, under that preferably. Probably a 9mm, as it would be a little cheaper to shoot.

Thanks and I look forward to any advice I can get!

~Jason


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably the best deal around that price is the S&W Sigma. I can't think of anything else around that price range that I would personally purchase if I had to. Or, you could save for a little while longer and purchase a Glock, XD, M&P or something else along those lines. Definitely go with the 9mm if money is tight. Cheaper ammo=more practice. Good luck, and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Sigma for an autoloader, Smith .38+p snub for a wheel gun. All in all I'd rather have the Smith. Might have to go used, though. But the steel J-frame .38's aren't too expensive.

Ultimately I'll tell you to save some cash for a while and grab an XD, Glock, M&P, or any of the other plastic pistols out there right now. Can probably find a decent 1911 or Beretta for around $500, too. Hell, you can probably score a Glock 20 (10mm) for that price. 15 rounds of 10mm is a hell of a lot of firepower.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Probably the best deal around that price is the S&W Sigma. I can't think of anything else around that price range that I would personally purchase if I had to. Or, you could save for a little while longer and purchase a Glock, XD, M&P or something else along those lines. Definitely go with the 9mm if money is tight. Cheaper ammo=more practice. Good luck, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1...what he said!:smt023
By the way, welcome from southeast Texas.


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Good advice from all the above members. 

Absolutely stick with 9mm. 

And maybe visit a range that rents pistols so you can try different models.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Stoeger Cougar has been getting great review and is priced right.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I give my vote for the S&W Sigma too.....especially since I own one....OK so maybe that makes my opinion a bit biased.....:smt082.

I made the AFSW9VE (Allied Forces Sigma 9mm) my first purchase, and have zero regrets..... I could have had some higher end guns used for the same price, but I wanted that "new gun smell" ....lol.....

But as others have said, of all the less expensive guns it might be one of the best all around. And since they are now being used in real world military applications their mettle has been tested and they are proven to perform.

I'm sure it won't be my last gun, but I'll probably never trade it in either.....


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

I vote sigma also. I’m biased too since i have one in 40 cal. :smt033. Check out budsgunshop.com they have it for 289 i believe, don’t know where you live but here in south florida with the ffl transfer here it d be like $330. Welcome to the forum:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I would agree with the Sigma suggestions above. Their triggers aren't the best, but then again they are only a 3 c-note gun. They are however both durable and reliable, and I would have no problem using one for home defense or range use.

For just a slight amount over your budget, you might be able to find a Taurus 24/7, which I think I would prefer over a Sigma. 

Taurus also makes a few smaller 9mm's that run about $300 as well. They are actually a pretty good gun that doesn't get a lot of love, but the ones I've had the pleasure to use have been very reliable. The only thing I don't like about them is the placement of the mag release, which doesn't work well for me.

The Stoeger suggestion above is a good one, but I seriously doubt that you will find a new one for $300 or less. If however you would consider spending the $350 or so that it commonly takes to buy a Cougar, then you could also consider a few offerings from Ruger as well. Also, if you have an Academy Sports and Outdoors store near you, you can check out a line of semi-autos with a funny name, something like Sarsimalz. These are Turkish-made copies of the same design used by CZ, EAA, and others. Supposed to be pretty decent pistols.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sigma!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*+1 on the Stoeger Cougar*

Try the Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. Great handgun, great price. Exact same weapon sold for over $600.00 with the Beretta name on it and now made on the same machienry it sells for around $350.00 in .40 S&W and $339.95 at our local gunshop in 9mm. Belt slide holsters for the 92/96 series work excellently for the Cougar and they're accurate to boot. Mine has an excellent trigger after 3,000 + rounds through it.


----------

